# How do you earn points?



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I was curious to know how you earn points on here.. What do you have to do?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@robin416, @danathome do you know how?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Posts. It goes by posts. See how many posts I have and the number of points. Don't ask me how it works. 

Wait, there is somewhere that explains how it works. Let me finish my coffee and I'll figure it out in a bit and give you the link.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, found it. See the three upright dots on the upper right of your screen? (please don't tell me you're using a phone)

Click on that. FAQ is the last listing. Click on that, when it opens, see Trophies? Click on that. It explains the points thing.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, found it. See the three upright dots on the upper right of your screen? (please don't tell me you're using a phone)
> 
> Click on that. FAQ is the last listing. Click on that, when it opens, see Trophies? Click on that. It explains the points thing.


Wow, lots of useful information there!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing what you stumble across when you go wandering. I knew I had seen it but had no clue where it was.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, found it. See the three upright dots on the upper right of your screen? (please don't tell me you're using a phone)
> 
> Click on that. FAQ is the last listing. Click on that, when it opens, see Trophies? Click on that. It explains the points thing.


Thanks for the help! Don't worry I'm not using a phone I'm using my computer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Amazing what you stumble across when you go wandering. I knew I had seen it but had no clue where it was.


Haha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Haha!


It's true. They didn't tell me anything about this new format. I was using it on another of their forums as a member. So, I at least had some experience with it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's true. They didn't tell me anything about this new format. I was using it on another of their forums as a member. So, I at least had some experience with it.


I've always gotten the most points (with Robin) by posting Barbie pics.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's true. They didn't tell me anything about this new format. I was using it on another of their forums as a member. So, I at least had some experience with it.


Wow!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've always gotten the most points (with Robin) by posting Barbie pics.
> View attachment 41061


Are you serious wow! I had no idea they sell these kind of barbies.. Wow, I guess they make everything now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've always gotten the most points (with Robin) by posting Barbie pics.
> View attachment 41061


I just cut your points in half.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Are you serious wow! I had no idea they sell these kind of barbies.. Wow, I guess they make everything now.


I've never seen them either. I'm beginning to think PJ is manufacturing them on his computer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Saw this one.










robin416 said:


> I've never seen them either. I'm beginning to think PJ is manufacturing them on his computer.


Haha! He probably is. Just kidding! I saw this barbie on google too..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh no!!! Now there's two of you? I don't think the forum will survive.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Oh no!!! Now there's two of you? I don't think the forum will survive.


Don't worry that's the only one I'm posting so don't get scared.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Phew, thank heavens.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Phew, thank heavens.


Hah! Why the heck does he post barbies anyway?😆


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Hah! Why the heck does he post barbies anyway?😆


To aggravate Robin, of course!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Phew, thank heavens.


It would be interesting to know how many Barbie types Mattel has made over the years, the farm one and peacock one are regrettably real, some of the other pics have been from folks posting them on the interweb, such as when Barbie wrecked her tractor because she wasn't following farm safety protocol. The interweb also states there is no universal Barbie types list but over a billion have been made and sold in over 150 countries. So, I guess they are ubiquitous and somewhat unavoidable. Robin will also advise all forum participants not to encourage my behavior as I have become somewhat eccentric over the years on the farm.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Saw this one.
> View attachment 41062
> 
> 
> Haha! He probably is. Just kidding! I saw this barbie on google too..


Barbie is just asking forum members what age, gender and breeds her birds are. Ha Ha, love that pic!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> To aggravate Robin, of course!


Oh my.. Haha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously the forum has some imps populating it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> It would be interesting to know how many Barbie types Mattel has made over the years, the farm one and peacock one are regrettably real, some of the other pics have been from folks posting them on the interweb, such as when Barbie wrecked her tractor because she wasn't following farm safety protocol. The interweb also states there is no universal Barbie types list but over a billion have been made and sold in over 150 countries. So, I guess they are ubiquitous and somewhat unavoidable. Robin will also advise all forum participants not to encourage my behavior as I have become somewhat eccentric over the years on the farm.


Not afraid of others to see your eccentricities, it's the pot stirring you do.

So then you think there may be some computer creation going on?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Obviously the forum has some imps populating it.


Yep


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*What are the "points" good for?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a darned thing but bragging rights. I've never paid any attention to them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *What are the "points" good for?*


Idk, was just curious. Unless your asking robin, sorry...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Idk, was just curious. Unless your asking robin, sorry...


Don't be sorry. And continue asking when you see stuff like the points and are wondering about it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't be sorry. And continue asking when you see stuff like the points and are wondering about it.


Oh, Ok thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

By you asking about them, I went looking for where I had seen them in the past. Now I'll always remember where that information is.

Maybe. LOL


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> By you asking about them, I went looking for where I had seen them in the past. Now I'll always remember where that information is.
> 
> Maybe. LOL


Haha! Thanks for all the informative stuff you guys gave!


----------

